# Dave in his new harness



## stuh (Jul 31, 2011)

Picked up a julius k9 for Dave recently and thought share a few pics of him in it.
Lovely harness!


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

Dave looks stunning in his new harness. 

I really wanted the K9 harness for Buster, they look so good, but the biggest size is too small.


----------



## stuh (Jul 31, 2011)

How big is buster then as they do a size 4 for dogs well over 70 kilos


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

:


stuh said:


> How big is buster then as they do a size 4 for dogs well over 70 kilos


When I looked at them the chest size was too small. He has a 56" chest. The weight is fine just the chest size. Correct me if I'm wrong though, as I looked at so many harness but I'm pretty such the chest size went up to 44" or something like that. 

ETA I may be getting mixed up with car harnesses as I was looking for those too :


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Jugsmalone said:


> :
> 
> When I looked at them the chest size was too small. He has a 56" chest. The weight is fine just the chest size. Correct me if I'm wrong though, as I looked at so many harness but I'm pretty such the chest size went up to 44" or something like that.
> 
> ETA I may be getting mixed up with car harnesses as I was looking for those too :


Looks like the Size four is 'from' 43''

Size 1-4 - Julius-K9 the original

Might be worth emailing Julius K9 to ask about maximum length :thumbup1:


----------



## stuh (Jul 31, 2011)

Yep worth dropping them an email they are great piece of kit..very strong and well made!


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

Milliepoochie said:


> Looks like the Size four is 'from' 43''
> 
> Size 1-4 - Julius-K9 the original
> 
> Might be worth emailing Julius K9 to ask about maximum length :thumbup1:





stuh said:


> Yep worth dropping them an email they are great piece of kit..very strong and well made!


I've sent them an email. Hopefully the size 4 will fit him. I will let you know when I get a reply.


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

That looks great on him, he's a gorgeous boy


----------



## stuh (Jul 31, 2011)

Cheers :thumbup1:


----------



## DogLove3 (Mar 1, 2012)

Your dog looks great, yeah I know the Julius K9 ones are excellent for dogs, especially strong dogs, as I sell them in my online store. They are more expensive than other types but I think they are worth it.


----------



## stuh (Jul 31, 2011)

Yep not cheap but well worth the money in my mind.


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

he looks very handsome and proud of his harness too.
michelle x


----------



## stuh (Jul 31, 2011)

Cheers ...he seems much more comfortable in this one and its so much easier to put on as well.


----------

